# Si abbandonava e si faceva trasportare con entusiasmo ovunque



## Ansoria

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire une longue traduction de l'italien au français, et je me suis débrouillée assez bien, jusqu'à ce paragraphe.  Je ne suis pas satisfaite de ma traduction, celà ne sonne pas assez "français".  Il faut dire que ceci a été écrit en 1962!

_Italien:Si abbandonava e si faceva trasportare con entusiasmo ovunque, ma manteneva uno strano distacco dalle cose (in sintonia con il suo regale nome) pur dandoti la sensazione di riconoscenza per averle fatto fare e vedere cose molto gradite.

*Ma traduction: Elle s'est abandonnée et a été conduite partout avec enthousiasme, mais elle gardait un étrange détachement des choses (en accord avec son nom royal),
tout en exprimant sa reconnaissance de lui avoir fait faire et voir tant de choses agréables.*_
*
*
Pour expliquer le contexte,  le nom de la jeune fille est Régine, elle est française,et  le jeune italien est son cousin. Ils se rencontrent pour la première fois à Naples. Ses parents lui disent d'emmener sa cousine en promenade en voiture pour voir Naples et ses alentours.  Ils passent l'après-midi ensemble, mais ils deviennent simplement amis.  Le lendemain, elle répart avec sa famille.

Je ne suis pas satisfaite de ma traduction de "si abandonava" et aussi  "avec enthousiasme".  C'est elle qui est enthousiasmée, mais le français donne l'impression que c'est lui. Est-ce un question de grammaire?

Je vous remercie à l'avance,



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?




Ansoria


_
_


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour, 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi_ "Si abbandonava e si faceva trasportare con entusiasmo ovunque, ma manteneva uno strano distacco"_ est rendu par un passé composé. J'aurais traduit par un imparfait : _"Elle s'abandonnait et se faisait transporter partout avec enthousiasme, mais maintenait un étrange détachement"
_
Pour la question sur _"C'est elle qui est enthousiasmée, mais le français donne l'impression que c'est lui" ... _Moi je ne vois pas de problème .

Pour "sintonia", je ne sais pas si c'est un terme fréquent ou rare en Italien. S'il est rare, on pourrait conserver "syntonie". En effet,  syntonie existe en français_ ("Bleuler a désigné sous le nom de *syntonie *l'accord affectif de l'individu et de son milieu (Delay, Psychol. méd.,1953, p. 145) dans SYNTONIE : Définition de SYNTONIE) _mais il est d'usage peu fréquent et c'est un registre de langue plutôt raffiné. Il me semble que le mot risquerait de ne pas être compris. On pourrait peut-être tenter "au diapason de son nom royal".

Connaître l'auteur permettrait d'ajuster le niveau de langue.
Cordialement


----------



## Ansoria

LesCopinsd'abord,

Merci bien d'avoir corrigé le titre de la discussion.

Je suis d'accord, il faudrait mettre toute la phrase à l'imparfait: _*"Elle s'abandonnait et se faisait transporter partout avec enthousiasme, mais maintenait un étrange détachement"*
_
Je ne suis pas encore satisfaite avec le mot *sintonia*.  D' ailleurs, la personne pour qui je traduis ne comprendrait pas ce mot. Et si je traduisais, *en harmonie avec son nom?*

L'auteur, c'est mon cousin italien, qui m'a envoyé cet extrait d'un livre qu'il avait écrit...peut-être ses mémoires. Donc ce n'est pas un écrivain connu, ni un roman. Régine, c'est ma soeur, qui a maintenant 79 ans! Elle ne connait pas l'italien, seulement le français. Il avait 20 ans quand ils se sont rencontrés en 1962, et en effet, il était d'une famille qui parlait un italien raffiné.

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il veut dire par *Si abbandonava.  *S'abandonner à quoi? Est-ce qu'il veut dire qu'elle *était à son aise?
*
Cordialement
Ansoria


----------



## lorenzos

_Si abbandonava_, cioè si fidava ciecamente, non aveva preferenze, si lasciava condurre... Abbandonarsi qui significa lasciar fare, è implicita una certa passività... (che un po', mi pare, contrasta con l'_entusiasmo_, ma torna con il _distacco_).


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ansoria, 
je signe l'explication de *lorenzos*, que je remercie et que je salue !
En harmonie me semble adapté au niveau de langue et au contexte.
Quelle histoire romantique !
Bonne traduction, 
Cordialement, 
LesCopainsd'abord


----------



## Ansoria

lorenzos said:


> _Si abbandonava_, cioè si fidava ciecamente, non aveva preferenze, si lasciava condurre... Abbandonarsi qui significa lasciar fare, è implicita una certa passività... (che un po', mi pare, contrasta con l'_entusiasmo_, ma torna con il _distacco_).



Lorenzos,

C'est parfait!  Elle se laissait conduire passivement là où son cousin voulait, mais elle demontrait de l'enthousiame pour tout ce qu'il lui faisait connaitre.

Je comprends l''italien mais je ne sais pas l'écrire.

Mio cugino non era un buon esctritore! 

Grazie!
Ansoria


----------



## Ansoria

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Ansoria,
> je signe l'explication de *lorenzos*, que je remercie et que je salue !
> En harmonie me semble adapté au niveau de langue et au contexte.
> Quelle histoire romantique !
> Bonne traduction,
> Cordialement,
> LesCopainsd'abord



Merci de votre aide!


----------

